# This tip will go into e-Book #8.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<SPAN class=posttext>A properly filled reel casts better and fights fish better than a haphazardly filled one. Line, particularly braid, doesn't cut down into the underlying line nearly as often. 

I made a fast and cheap spinning reel spool filler yesterday using the main shaft and drag nut from an old reel. This is definitely not "One size fits all" so I'll need several shafts and nuts if I plan to use this method of spool filling for more than a few reels. I use my regular 120V drill for power and regulate the drill speed with an old "Presser foot" (rheostat foot switch) from a sewing machine. I clamped the drill down with a large hose clamp. 

To control how the line lays on the spool, I use about 6" of an old rod tip with a tiny ceramic tiptop. 

I filled a couple of reels with this rig, one with mono and the other with braid and the spools are perfectly filled and nice and tight. 

*SAFETY PRECAUTION:*<U></U> 

Do not set the drag nut too tight, especially when using braid. Mono or braid will cut you like a knife. Leather gloves are a good idea when using this rig. 

If you choose to use a drill without the foot controlled rheostat switch I suggested, definitely use gloves. A helper who understands what is going on would definitely be a good idea. 

NOTE: The "Universal" filling stations ar big shops cost about $3000. Not many folks will have one on their work bench. I've filled 6/0's, 9/0's and 12/0's with a drill ever since I was a pup.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

DEFINITLY can't wait to see the pics. Have really been wanting to get a filler lately and hope you may have really come thru this time :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Which rig do you want to see? I'll have to cobble up a rig for filling big reels. I'll set up the new filler after while. My shop is a total disaster area so the background for a photo will be kinda messy but can and will do.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

You're right with how effective a properly filled spool works. I'm not sure if you fish with a 704z, but it is the one I usually add a zip code to the bait with and I'd love to see one for that size reel. I've even thought about buying a premade one, because the ole pencil with my feel in the living room doesn't always fill my reels properly, tends to fill more on the top of the spool. I buy the lb. spools and thats my homework in the winter, is to go through all of them and reline and clean each of them for the new season. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree. Something in a larger spinning reel size 704ish:letsdrink


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't have any large, defunct spinning reels except a couple of old Spinmasters. Actually, you can get the idea from any of the ones I use. I'll try to get this going in the morning.

I have an old Manual Pick-up Penn that I use casting poppers. Other than that, I don't use heavy spinning tackle.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I dropped the drag nut and it rolled into a place that will stay as is for a while. As I mentioned, my shop is a terrible mess.

The 2nd photo didn't turn out as I had hoped so I will have to get it tomorrow or the next day. Here is the reel shaft for mounting the spool. You have to disassemble the reel to get it out.


----------

